# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Με χειραγωγουν......με πάνε και με φέρνουν.

## Potnia

Με χειραγωγουν βοήθεια και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μου συμβαίνει. Υπάρχει κάποιος να το έχει περάσει αυτό. Άλλο να θέλει να κάνει και άλλα να κάνει α τον πιέζει ο άλλος πάρα πολύ. Με χειραγωγησαν πάρα πολύ οι ψυχολόγοι. Πάρα πολύ. . Πχ εγώ να μην μου αρέσει κάτι που μου είπε κάποιος πχ η ψυχολόγος μου μου είπε κάτι αλλά εμένα δεν μου αρέσει αυτό που μου είπε αλλά... Το ότι δεν μ αρέσει εμένα δεν έχει καμία σημασία. Κάτι συμβαίνει με αυτό που είπε αυτή. Με χειραγωγει πολύ χωρίς να μπορώ ν αντισταθω. Έχει συμβεί σε κανένα από εσάς και τι κάνατε? Νόμιζα ότι είχα ξεπεράσει και απαλλαγεί.

----------


## ladybird12

Αυτό που σού είπε μαλλον δεν σού άρεσε γιατί μπορεί να σου είπε αλήθειες που πονάνε.
Τώρα νά σέ χειραγωγεί καί νά κατευθυνει τις σκέψεις σου; Δεν νομίζω... Υποτίθεται πως δεν κάνει αυτό η ψυχοθεραπεία


> Με χειραγωγουν βοήθεια και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μου συμβαίνει. Υπάρχει κάποιος να το έχει περάσει αυτό. Άλλο να θέλει να κάνει και άλλα να κάνει α τον πιέζει ο άλλος πάρα πολύ. Με χειραγωγησαν πάρα πολύ οι ψυχολόγοι. Πάρα πολύ. . Πχ εγώ να μην μου αρέσει κάτι που μου είπε κάποιος πχ η ψυχολόγος μου μου είπε κάτι αλλά εμένα δεν μου αρέσει αυτό που μου είπε αλλά... Το ότι δεν μ αρέσει εμένα δεν έχει καμία σημασία. Κάτι συμβαίνει με αυτό που είπε αυτή. Με χειραγωγει πολύ χωρίς να μπορώ ν αντισταθω. Έχει συμβεί σε κανένα από εσάς και τι κάνατε? Νόμιζα ότι είχα ξεπεράσει και απαλλαγεί.

----------


## Remedy

> Με χειραγωγουν βοήθεια και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μου συμβαίνει. Υπάρχει κάποιος να το έχει περάσει αυτό. Άλλο να θέλει να κάνει και άλλα να κάνει α τον πιέζει ο άλλος πάρα πολύ. Με χειραγωγησαν πάρα πολύ οι ψυχολόγοι. Πάρα πολύ. . Πχ εγώ να μην μου αρέσει κάτι που μου είπε κάποιος πχ η ψυχολόγος μου μου είπε κάτι αλλά εμένα δεν μου αρέσει αυτό που μου είπε αλλά... Το ότι δεν μ αρέσει εμένα δεν έχει καμία σημασία. Κάτι συμβαίνει με αυτό που είπε αυτή. Με χειραγωγει πολύ χωρίς να μπορώ ν αντισταθω. Έχει συμβεί σε κανένα από εσάς και τι κάνατε? Νόμιζα ότι είχα ξεπεράσει και απαλλαγεί.


απ οτι εχω καταλαβει απ οσα κατα καιρους λες, εχεις φυγει εδω και πολυ καιρο απο την θεραπευτρια σου, γιατι σε κακοποιουσε.
δεν ισχυει;
πως γινεται να σε χειραγωγει, αφου ε φυγες;
δεν εχεις απευθυνθει σε αλλον θεραπευτη;;;
δεν χρειαζεται να τσουβαλιαζεις. δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι ολοι σκαρτοι αν επεσες σε μια περιπτωση...

----------


## Potnia

> απ οτι εχω καταλαβει απ οσα κατα καιρους λες, εχεις φυγει εδω και πολυ καιρο απο την θεραπευτρια σου, γιατι σε κακοποιουσε.
> δεν ισχυει;
> πως γινεται να σε χειραγωγει, αφου ε φυγες;
> δεν εχεις απευθυνθει σε αλλον θεραπευτη;;;
> δεν χρειαζεται να τσουβαλιαζεις. δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι ολοι σκαρτοι αν επεσες σε μια περιπτωση...


Είμαι απελπισμένη. Έχω πάει και σε άλλους. Κανείς δεν ακούει. Κανείς δεν ακούει αυτό που του λέω. Έχεις νιώσει ποτέ ότι κάποιος σε φυλάκισε μόνο με αυτό που είπε? Ότι απλά αυτό που είπε σε δυελυσε εσωτερικά. Δεν μπορώ να στο εξηγήσω ακριβώς. Χάθηκε το εγώ μου εγκλωβίστηκε σε μια φράση σε τραύμα βαθύ. Τόσο μα τόσο βαθύ. Τραύμα που έγινε γιατί δεν είχες άμυνες γιατί δεν είχες φρσκτες. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να στο εξηγήσω ακριβώς. Υποφέρω και φοβάμαι. Φοβάμαι γιατί δεν έχω επαφή με το τώρα με το σήμερα με το χρόνο. Δεν βλέπω δεν ακούω. Δεν καταγράφετε τίποτα. Ζωντανός νεκρός. Και δεν ήμουν έτσι. Ήμουν πολύ ευτυχισμένος και χαρούμενη. Πολύ. Είχα μθα καλή ζωή. Ξεκίνησα ψυχανυση για άλλους λόγους. Γιατί μου έκανε τόσο κακό? Γιατί? Ζω χωρίς το εγώ μου. Χωρίς.

----------


## user

μάλλον δεν ήσουν έτοιμη για ψυχανάλυση και περνας μια άλλη κατάσταση που την μπλοκάρει; 
τί άλλο κάνεις στη ζωή σου; έχεις φίλους, κοινωνική ζωή, δραστηριότητες; 
εγώ περνάω κάτι ανάλογο και καμμία σχέση ταυτόχρονα. 
όντως αν σε χειραγωγούν μετά από ένα σημείο χάνεις επαφή με το τώρα, αλλά δεν ξέρω να σου πω τί να κάνεις. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZRXoa8xqw8&t=50s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubJe4w3Xm70
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZRXoa8xqw8&t=131s

αυτά τα μικρά ανιμέ βιντεάκια ίσως σε βοηθήσουν να καταλάβεις.

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Είμαι απελπισμένη. Έχω πάει και σε άλλους. Κανείς δεν ακούει. Κανείς δεν ακούει αυτό που του λέω. Έχεις νιώσει ποτέ ότι κάποιος σε φυλάκισε μόνο με αυτό που είπε? Ότι απλά αυτό που είπε σε δυελυσε εσωτερικά. Δεν μπορώ να στο εξηγήσω ακριβώς. Χάθηκε το εγώ μου εγκλωβίστηκε σε μια φράση σε τραύμα βαθύ. Τόσο μα τόσο βαθύ. Τραύμα που έγινε γιατί δεν είχες άμυνες γιατί δεν είχες φρσκτες. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να στο εξηγήσω ακριβώς. Υποφέρω και φοβάμαι. Φοβάμαι γιατί δεν έχω επαφή με το τώρα με το σήμερα με το χρόνο. Δεν βλέπω δεν ακούω. Δεν καταγράφετε τίποτα. Ζωντανός νεκρός. Και δεν ήμουν έτσι. Ήμουν πολύ ευτυχισμένος και χαρούμενη. Πολύ. Είχα μθα καλή ζωή. Ξεκίνησα ψυχανυση για άλλους λόγους. Γιατί μου έκανε τόσο κακό? Γιατί? Ζω χωρίς το εγώ μου. Χωρίς.


Δεν θέλω να σε ανησυχήσω,αλλά βρίσκεσαι στα πρόθυρα ψυχωσικού επεισοδίου με στοιχεία διωκτικού παραληρήματος.
Κανένας ψυχολόγος δεν είναι τόσο δυνατός και επιδραστικός ώστε με μια του φράση να σου αλλάξει την ζωή...Απλά τα έχεις μεγεθύνει και δραματοποιήσει όλα μέσα στο κεφάλι σου.

----------

